# Walmart Super Center



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

Has any one here ever done a walmart. If so how much how much did you make. I am curious. I cant do one. (i have two snow blowers)


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

No one on here has ever plowed a Wal mart.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Fine; In a area with snow similar to milwaukee (55") and the building to be about mid sized for a walmart, it's in the range of $40-50,000. Now, this is not the exact figure, but I hope it helps answer your question.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I help do a walmart in IL and its a pain in the BUTT but it pays well


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

genrally i have heard walmarts dont pay that well


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Wieckster;722140 said:


> I help do a walmart in IL and its a pain in the BUTT but it pays well


Do you have to put smiley faces on your plow and rollback your prices?? LOL.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

They do have a tremendous amount of bargaining power, and enough time to search for the lowest bidder I'm sure. BTW Walmart is not the only store with a big parking lot you know.. Around here the salting bill is often as high as the plowing bill for large commercials like that


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Salting and sidewalk crews make the money. Ok, at least more than what you make plowing.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

elite1msmith;722146 said:


> genrally i have heard walmarts dont pay that well


They do here.....they pay very well!


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

no experience with them personally but i've heard the money isn't anyting special


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

They don't pay they aren't worth a damn.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mullis56;722298 said:


> They don't pay they aren't worth a damn.


LOL

Thats what I tell everyone about all my jobs


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

They pay well here!!!!! The company I worked for the previous 2 winters had one, it was the first big snow conmtract I sold.........I've mentioned it before, needs special liquid treatments, no chlorides, they pay VERY VERY WELL!!


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris- what's your 'big' account? I know about your condos, but what about commercial/industrial lots? Curious.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I know guys hate them, but the condo's as a per unit price bill way ahead of the commercial properties. (ok, not every one) All I can tell you Joe, I have just over a dozen commercial/institutional/retail in a tight area around the Falls. Back in December we moved snow for a few other guys in the area as well. Example: M&I bank, Kessler Diamonds, Whittlans, Dallas condos. Not as many people feel like spending the money on moving and stacking snow this year.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

brother in law managed a walmart here in town and was paying about 20,000.00 a month for snow removel service


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's the thing...

They will pay what the lowest contractor bids it at.

So weather that is good or bad is up to all of the guys bidding them.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

surprisingly, wal-marts paid well and actually paid ahead for me. the one in brockport is in the 45,000 to 60,000 range.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's a Walsmart?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

its a rub and tug haha


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;723024 said:


> its a rub and tug haha


So as far as the wife knows you go to walmart a lot. LoL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Redmann gets real friendly with the greeter


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

hey, don't under estimate experience haha


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The guy that does the Walmart here makes a killing. He has 2 Cat wheel loaders, and a Bobcat S300 all with pushers. He does the Menards next to it too, so its a goldmine for him.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

grandview;723023 said:


> What's a Walsmart?


It's a major plow shop in Florida...

They sell Snowbear and Superplow...lol

The best ones.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

WalMart, Sams Club, Costco, Lowes, Menards, Kohls, etc etc.. Been there, done that and what a PIA !!! they all want it done now ! and pay when the F**K they feel like paying you. Never again !!!! I like my accounts now ( SHHhhh Banks are great ) and another place like (*&*&*)^*&^&%^^%%^$%^ ::::coded for my security ::::: 

When are we going to get our Snow Plowing >>> Bail-Out<<< money ?


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Always one in the bunch. we are plow truck drivers, if we could read, write and spell we would have real jobs. LOL


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ksgcapecod;722149 said:


> Do you have to put smiley faces on your plow and rollback your prices?? LOL.


LMAO.......


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

redman6565;723019 said:


> surprisingly, wal-marts paid well and actually paid ahead for me. the one in brockport is in the 45,000 to 60,000 range.


How big is the lot the ones around here are like 5-7 acres


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

the guy that does the wal mart here has 5 trucks and two bobcats left on site all the time. snow or no snow. must be his only account. must pay well enough to be able to do that.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

qualitycut;724448 said:


> How big is the lot the ones around here are like 5-7 acres


500,000 SF so roughly 11.5 acres if my math is right, i think?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

they're anywhere btwn 10-15 acres here..........


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya i would think that would be average now because just about all stores are super centers now...


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

*Walmart size*

I dont know it is big, here is the photo. i added in the new parking by the road, it is their though, just not in this pic, it is new. I dont know about the bank up front, but we know the branch manager. It is huge, also do you charge by push, or by the hour.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

177,000.00 seasonal includes mulch tree care mowing spring fall clean up and weekly parking lot sweeping


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

eshskis;726180 said:


> 177,000.00 seasonal includes mulch tree care mowing spring fall clean up and weekly parking lot sweeping


Sounds Decent to me....damn.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

It is more work than you think. Most are open 24-7 and you better be ready to go. They get their money's worth and they have plenty of experience with pricing.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

riverwalkland;722166 said:


> They do have a tremendous amount of bargaining power, and enough time to search for the lowest bidder I'm sure. BTW Walmart is not the only store with a big parking lot you know.. Around here the salting bill is often as high as the plowing bill for large commercials like that


my most local crappy walfart uses some small lawn company. When i called again to submit a bid for this season, they said oh we use our landscaper lol. They have like one old mid 90s F superduty rusted dump and an older 1 ton ford, hey if it gets the job done so be it.

I've heard years ago that places in WI, MI, OH, MN contracts yearly can see 300k+, im sure in NJ thats closer to 100k since we hardly have any snow lol.

Id charge them double just because you KNOW your gonna get sued at least once a year.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

kipcom;723534 said:


> WalMart, Sams Club, Costco, Lowes, Menards, Kohls, etc etc.. Been there, done that and what a PIA !!! they all want it done now ! and pay when the F**K they feel like paying you. Never again !!!! I like my accounts now ( SHHhhh Banks are great ) and another place like (*&*&*)^*&^&%^^%%^$%^ ::::coded for my security :::::
> 
> When are we going to get our Snow Plowing >>> Bail-Out<<< money ?


lol. Yeah i heard walmarts/sams, costcos, lowes, kohls, targets, hdepots all pay really slow. Our contracts should start saying 15 day net or 30 day net with 3% surcharge fee or 45 day net with 4% surcharge or 60 day net with 6% surcharge!


----------



## greenopie213 (Jan 25, 2009)

My sis works at a wlmart in the finance dept paying the bills and they pay a company 9900 a month to plow and salt. They do the entire lot with a skidsteer 5ft bucket thats it and they dont use salt they use a combo of black dirt and sand it is the worst job i ever seen in my life!!!! Im working on getting the account next year.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

greenopie213;729591 said:


> My sis works at a wlmart in the finance dept paying the bills and they pay a company 9900 a month to plow and salt. They do the entire lot with a skidsteer 5ft bucket thats it and they dont use salt they use a combo of black dirt and sand it is the worst job i ever seen in my life!!!! Im working on getting the account next year.


Sounds like somebody is making a killing. Hopefully you will be next year.


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

nice web site granview


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

one of the wallmarts her has a shaws and a home depot in the same lot. the guy who dose it has a huge dump with a little boss v on it looks ridicules with a v box and 1 old Chevy 1 ton and a huge loader with a bucket it makes me laugh. i saw them doing a walk down in front of the stores 10 Mexicans and a white guy. plush 4 f150 with crew cabs and shovels.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Brant'sLawnCare;729794 said:


> Sounds like somebody is making a killing. Hopefully you will be next year.


Depending on how much plowing/salting is done that is very little actually. Couple of events sure but any more then 3 or 4 and someone is losing money on a large lot.

As a sub doing 2 lot's in December I made more then that in 31 days. Add the salt cost and I am sure the guy I sub to ain't in it for a jolly good time. These lot's are not Walmart sized either. So before reacting to a large number up front make sure you know exact costs 1st.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

kipcom;723534 said:


> WalMart, Sams Club, Costco, Lowes, Menards, Kohls, etc etc.. Been there, done that and what a PIA !!! they all want it done now ! and pay when the F**K they feel like paying you. Never again !!!! I like my accounts now ( SHHhhh Banks are great ) and another place like (*&*&*)^*&^&%^^%%^$%^ ::::coded for my security :::::
> 
> When are we going to get our Snow Plowing >>> Bail-Out<<< money ?


Our local 4-5 Walmarts are handled by one company. Its a very well ran large operation. Each manager chooses there own contractor and its not all on price. They want there stores looking good.
Also i take care of a couple of stores that are on your slow pay PIA accounts and that is not the case for us. Bill on the first pay by the fourth. !!!! They are great to work for.

You have to take some PIA , if it was easy everyone would do this!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Superior L & L;729889 said:


> Our local 4-5 Walmarts are handled by one company. Its a very well ran large operation. Each manager chooses there own contractor and its not all on price. They want there stores looking good.
> Also i take care of a couple of stores that are on your slow pay PIA accounts and that is not the case for us. Bill on the first pay by the fourth. !!!! They are great to work for.
> 
> You have to take some PIA , if it was easy everyone would do this!


large companies are generally the best because they know the risk involved in poor workmanship. they'll usually take the middle guy not just the lowest guy (generally, not every time but generally). i had only one problem with a big company and that was Lowe's and i think it's in part due to the fact that its brand new and im not sure the managers they have (which are all from Virginia) know what a real winter entails, oh well, theire loss not mine, but i've plowed for Holiday Inns, PetSmarts, Wal-Marts, Targets, Bed Bath & Beyond, BJ's and they're all, for the most part, good customers and they pay their bills.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;731408 said:


> ..... but i've plowed for BJ's and they're all, for the most part good[ QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Thats interesting


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;731615 said:


> redman6565;731408 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... but i've plowed for BJ's and they're all, for the most part good[ QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL thats a classic


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

not trying to stir something up but I noticed that out of all the posts in this thread only about 2 or 3 people actually answered the topic's question


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

eshskis;732488 said:


> not trying to stir something up but I noticed that out of all the posts in this thread only about 2 or 3 people actually answered the topic's question


Questions like that seldom get answered

PS lighten up LOL


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

cretebaby;732495 said:


> Questions like that seldom get answered
> 
> PS lighten up LOL


did I sound like a tight azz?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

eshskis;732506 said:


> did I sound like a tight azz?


Just a little


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

eshskis;732488 said:


> not trying to stir something up but I noticed that out of all the posts in this thread only about 2 or 3 people actually answered the topic's question


well first off, he did ask 'has anyone plowed a super wal-mart before?', now i'm no genius but i would say there's a pretty good chance one of us have and next, you dont ask what other people are charging, you ask for round about figures which many of us did provide, with a few jokes here and there lol


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Come on dude, everyone on here will help people out but discussing $$$$ is probably not going to happen.We are here to help each other but before you know it someone would be bidding against you based on info you supplied on here. Lots of people read post's on here as guests and dont sign in. Half my competition could be looking on here.

Besides that it not very professional to discuss you customers info on here.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Superior L & L;732775 said:


> Come on dude, everyone on here will help people out but discussing $$$$ is probably not going to happen.We are here to help each other but before you know it someone would be bidding against you based on info you supplied on here. Lots of people read post's on here as guests and dont sign in. Half my competition could be looking on here.
> 
> Besides that it not very professional to discuss you customers info on here.


Good points.

The OP is only 16 so I doubt he is going to be bidding on one anytime soon. Am sure he just wants to see some big numbers so he has something to look forward to.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

REAPER;729887 said:


> Depending on how much plowing/salting is done that is very little actually. Couple of events sure but any more then 3 or 4 and someone is losing money on a large lot.
> 
> As a sub doing 2 lot's in December I made more then that in 31 days. Add the salt cost and I am sure the guy I sub to ain't in it for a jolly good time. These lot's are not Walmart sized either. So before reacting to a large number up front make sure you know exact costs 1st.


Well I was meaning that if they are using black dirt and sand to "salt" the lot with, then they must be making a lot of money off of that stuff. I can get a yard of black dirt for less than $20. That's what I was saying. It all depends on equipment and material used, right? I'm sorry I wasn't clearer.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

9900 a month isn't bad to plow and salt. a lot depends on your market but that's a 49,500 per season contract, that's actually pretty good, providing he does a good job


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I am having a hard time beleiving they are spreading "black" dirt on the parking lot


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;732959 said:


> I am having a hard time beleiving they are spreading "black" dirt on the parking lot


It might be brown dirt or what we like to call sand.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

cheap bastards!


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

cretebaby;732959 said:


> I am having a hard time beleiving they are spreading "black" dirt on the parking lot


me to.............


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I have been doing a Walmart for 10 years now. A few years back we had some really cold weather and the lot got some hard pack ice on it. We had our sweeper sub come and put sand on it for us. Never again. There was so much mud tracked into the store once it warmed up that the manager said they didnt care what the de icer costs, no more sanding.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Its probably cinder ash not black dirt... if it was black dirt (now i am no genius) but where I come from black dirt that gets wet turns to mud which turns to a mess which would really piss off a manager just my .02 I would be curious to see what walmart this is because the one by me uses salt and cinder ash mix


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cretebaby;732959 said:


> I am having a hard time beleiving they are spreading "black" dirt on the parking lot


Yer but its cheap !!!!!!! $20 per yd LOL


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

Reaper knows, i am not bidding, but my brother is, he owns a big company. I wanted to know what he would be making if he got one. I get 10 an hour working for him, and like 5 more if i use my snow blower.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i've only heard of "ice control sand" which i believe is similar to mason sand...maybe?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Our Wally World here in town does even put down ice melter let alone plow. Its a super center


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya but how much snow do you actually get?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

redman6565;734466 said:


> ya but how much snow do you actually get?


Our normal snow is about 4-5 inches. We aint really gotten much at all this year though.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya that's probably why...my area gets 100+ annually so snow removal is huge up here


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

redman6565;734478 said:


> ya that's probably why...my area gets 100+ annually so snow removal is huge up here


Yeah, but since we haven't gotten a whole lot of snow lately every little flake people start freakin out here.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

true...bet salting would big around your area


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

redman6565;734489 said:


> true...bet salting would big around your area


You would think so but it hasn't been unfortunately. I'm prepared though.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

redman6565;734441 said:


> i've only heard of "ice control sand" which i believe is similar to mason sand...maybe?


last year when there was no salt peopel in our parts used sand that was treated with liquid chloride


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

interesting...how did it work?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Seen it done with MAGIC 0, more or less the same as mag cl, works OK guy was doing a hope cheapo next to a lot we serviced used it.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

forestfireguy;734667 said:


> Seen it done with MAGIC 0, more or less the same as mag cl, works OK guy was doing a hope cheapo next to a lot we serviced used it.


ya but i'm assuming the sand is very messy, even if it's treated with calcium or magic o


----------

